# A VERY mean birdie..



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

YOINK!!!











poor Alex let out a really loud shreak from that! Chick #3 is very mean to her big sister...pulling her hair.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

lol that's so cute and funny but mean lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I laughed so hard at that sneaky little booger!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

You could almost put the Jaws theme music to this thread  That definitely made me laugh!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol...too cute...yeah that was pretty mean.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Very funny. The hubby and I both got a good chuckle from that.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*LOL! That was so funny! you can notice the mean mind in the second photo!*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Little brothers and pulling hair...what a classic!!!


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hehehe!! Very cute...but I agree,what a meanie LOL!

First time I ever saw an all white tiel :O ...Are they rare?!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

xMissy-Rayne said:


> First time I ever saw an all white tiel :O ...Are they rare?!


They are fairly uncommon, but not extremely rare. They are a result of two recessive genes (One is sex-linked). The father has to carry BOTH the lutino and whiteface gene to produce a whiteface lutino (albino). Many times they are sold at a higher price.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Too cute made me laugh, the other bird was just minding his/her buisness getting their scritches when the other bird desides to be like, "The hand belongs to me i'll pull your head feather"


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last 2 days cookie is getting mean to lucky  starting a fight with her for no reason or she is sitting where he want to be


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> They are fairly uncommon, but not extremely rare. They are a result of two recessive genes (One is sex-linked). The father has to carry BOTH the lutino and whiteface gene to produce a whiteface lutino (albino). Many times they are sold at a higher price.


Ah...probably why I haven't seen any near me..I'm not entirely sure what kind of tiels mine are..I'll have to post in a thread,I'm sure someone will know..mine are common,I know that much...most I see are the colors I have .


----------

